# Can goats eat beans and rice?



## r4eboxer (Nov 7, 2011)

I had a few pkgs of beans and rice get moths in them and I cooked them up for my poultry. There is a lot of beans and rice and I know my chickens and geese will not be able to eat all of them. Can I give it to the goat? I am mainly worried about the beans, I figure the rice is ok. I don't want her to get bloated.

Thanks


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, you can feed it to the goats.  They will love them.   The beans have plenty of protein in them.  Make sure you mix them with other feed.   Mine scarf them up and fight over them.


----------



## r4eboxer (Nov 7, 2011)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Yes, you can feed it to the goats.  They will love them.   The beans have plenty of protein in them.  Make sure you mix them with other feed.   Mine scarf them up and fight over them.


Thanks Queen Mum, I am happy they won't go to waste and will mix them at next feeding.


----------

